# need screaming help A.S.A.P.



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka has gotten me on my last nerves! i am ROYALLY peeved right now.
we removed tsuka from dally's cage as dally was getting stressed. he would keep trying to get in the nest box and shed keep running out and attacking him and i dont want her stressed right now. yesterday he was attacking her quite viciously and that was the last straw. well he has been screaming since 8 am this morning. he is LOUD AND WONT stop for nothing. ive ignored it, covered him each time, swapped him with munchlax and put munch in the carrier and tsuka in munch's cage, ive even put him back (where he still screams and tries to go in the box making dally attack him and fall). he is driving me NUTS! hes constantly screaming, i live in an appartment and cant take the screaming like this due to possible noise complaints. i have a splitting migraine from him already and hes driving me INSANE! what do i do to stop him? his screams are ear splitting! i cant put him in ANY of the cages and i cant put him with dally. its CONSTANT ear splitting screaming all day non stop no matter what ive done. i seriously want him to shut up. sorry, im in a really rotten mood from his screaming


even got a video of it...

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=19660


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well i got him to stop the only way we could.

hes now not in any cage and wont be for the day. at night he will sleep in the carrier... 

but now i got a new concern. lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tsuka is free-flying around the apartment huh?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just the bedroom with the door closed--we have cats. and he will be sleeping in the carrier at night. he doesnt get into things like dally and the lovies do. hes laid back when it comes to being out of the cage


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh Tsuka, you are lucky your mommy is so patient with you! Not many others could take it!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hear him and hear a green cheek conure at petsmart and i can tell you who is louder... TSUKA. we bring him to petsmart once in awhile to pick out a toy that he likes and he screams there and hes still louder than the conures there!

hes spoiled rotten. i put up with the biting, screaming, disability with his feathers, making sure his veggies are the way he likes them, i make sure he has his favourite toys when he cant be in the big cage... and hes even nicer being out of the cage... i may make this permanant for him. im liking this freedom he has. hes so much calmer and hes not nipping or screaming. hes calm and not spun out of the cage and now he can fly so he can be up on the playgym where he likes all day. so good chance i may make this semi-permanant.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope things work out well


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sometimes you have to make adjustments, all birds are different. Sounds like he's not a big cage man lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sadly, whenever hed get out of cage time with everyone hed go back inside the cage after 5 minutes... maybe he just doesnt like being with other birds long


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's a loner!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes been grooming. his wing is bothering him a bit though.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Casey, I think Finn has a feather problem similar to Tsukas. They always fall out before they are grown in. He got one is and he flew. When he landed, it was twisted and came out later that day. He always is fussing around with his wings


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

keep these feathers, take a photo of them and send the photos to me.


----------

